# MO-RA 3 Fassungsvolumen?



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

Huhu 

Hab mir gestern nen Mo-Ra 3 LT 9x120mm bestellt und würde gerne  jetzt schon wissen, wieviel Liter Fassungsvolumen der Mo-Ra 3 hat. 3 Liter hab ich insgesamt zur Verfügung. Mein aktuelles Sys hat nen Liter WaKü Wasser drin - verbaut issn 150iger Röhren AGB, 360iger Radi, 140iger Radi und vielleicht 2 Meter Schlauch oder 2,5m (weiß ich nicht ganz...schätzen is immer schwer )

2 Liter hab ich dann sozusagen noch zur Verfügung + Rest-Inhalt vom 360iger Radi, der dann rauskommt. Das sind vllt nochmal um die 400-500 ml, schätze ich 

Laut Rechnung von jemandem hier ausm Forum sollen knapp 0,8 Liter reingehen (mit geschätztem Rohr-Durchmesser etc...). Aber mit Schätzungen komm ich auch nich weiter . 'n genaues Fassungsvolumen wäre besser 


Danke schon einmal für Rückantworten 


Viele Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du es ausliters, sobald der Radi da ist?


----------



## empty (21. September 2010)

ich bekam ca 0.7 Liter rein, mit Trichter und Messbecher in der Badewanne, zur Reinigung.

Messgenauigkeit vorbehalten ; aber ist ziemlich genau


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

0,7 klingt für mich bisschen wenig, aber umso besser . Umso weniger WaKü-Wasser muss man verschwenden^^.

Danke für deine Antwort, empty


----------



## Udel0272 (21. September 2010)

Frage nebenbei was hast du für Kühlwasser?

Wenn du irgend son ferig misch-mist hast währe jetzt die gekegenheit auf dest.-Wasser und Kühlerfrostschutz umzusteigen


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

Hab mir zuvor mein Kühlwasser selbst gemixt mit inno Protect IP und Dest. Wasser. Bin jetzt seit 3 Monaten zufriedener Aquacomputer Double Protect Nutzer, was ich auch weiterhin beibehalten werde. Schon alleine wegen Farbe hab ich das Zeug und weils super is. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, das Zeug ist spitze einfach


----------



## UnnerveD (22. September 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Hab mir zuvor mein Kühlwasser selbst gemixt mit inno Protect IP und Dest. Wasser. Bin jetzt seit 3 Monaten zufriedener Aquacomputer Double Protect Nutzer, was ich auch weiterhin beibehalten werde. Schon alleine wegen Farbe hab ich das Zeug und weils super is. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, das Zeug ist spitze einfach




Keine Ablagerungen, auch wenn der PC mal 1-2 Tage nicht läuft?

MfG


----------



## empty (22. September 2010)

Ob in Bewegung oder ob das Wasser ruht mach keinen Unterschied für das System (Den Kühlkreislauf als ganzes) Der Fluss ist unabhängig von dem Ausfall gewisser Stoffe, anders als die Partikelgrösse, da z.T die Partikel sich bei zu langsamen Strömungen lokal ansammeln kann bzw durch hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten (eindeutig zu verstehen) verkleinert werden. 

Bei mir läuft mein System auch mit Inno und Dest. Wasser, wobei ich auch Ablagerungen hatte aber die stammen wahrscheinlich vom Teflonband und vom Thermaltake-Zusatz


----------



## Gnome (22. September 2010)

Nope keine Ablagerungen. Hab die Flasche vom Double Protect 3 Monate stehn gehabt und kein einziges mal berührt. NULL Ablagerungen . Perfekt das Zeug!

So und ich hab nun die fast korrekte Literangabe für den MORA 3. Zuvor war ich bei 1L mit 360iger Radi, und ohne 360iger Radi und mit Mora bin ich bei 2 Litern. Also ca. 1,4 Liter braucht der Mora...


----------



## empty (23. September 2010)

also, ist das für dein ganzes System oder nur der MoRa? Du hast nach der Füllmenge für den MoRa gefragt oder? Ich habe beim Reinigen gemessen mit dem verdünnten CB und bin mir sicher das der zwar nicht perfekt entlüftet aber doch einigermassen voll war. Bei ca. 0.7L


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

Mh fürs ganze Sys brauch ich 2 Liter. Ich mein nur, zuvor hab ich nen Liter gebraucht, bissel Abzug vom alten 360iger Radi und dann insgesamt auf 2 Liter aufgefüllt. Also brauchte ich schon so an die 1,4-1,5 Liter mehr. Und das nur beim MORA 3 Umstieg. 700 ml kommen mir bei dem Teil viel zu wenig vor. Immerhin sind 28 m Kupferrohr verbaut worden. Und da alleine gehn schon 700ml rein. Zudem gibts noch andere Bauteile im Mora, da gehn locker 1,4 Liter rein, meiner Meinung nach. 

Altes Sys: 1 Liter
Neues Sys: 2 Liter
Abzüglich 360iger Radi vom Alten Sys: ca. 600 ml für Altes Sys (ohne 360iger Radi)
Macht: 1,4 Liter


----------



## empty (23. September 2010)

Naja ich weiss nur das mein Messbecher keine 1.5L Volumen hat und wie ein Ingenieur halt schätzt aus 2 Stichproben liegt der reale Wert in der Mitte  gut geeignete Schätzung. Daher glaube bezweifle ich das doch.

Auch habe ich mit einem EK-Bayreservoir und CPU-Only (weiss Overkill aber AT hat mein Graka-Kühler verschlampt) knapp 1.4 L reingebracht also wird das sicher nicht alles der MoRa geschluckt haben sonst wäre alles andere leer.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. September 2010)

Nur 0,7 L das ist sehr wenig für nen Mora 3. In meinen Mora 2 Pro gehen schon 1,2 Liter rein. 1,8l fast mein System.
man solte bedenken das der Mora 3 vier parallele Rohre hart und der Mora 2 nur 3 parallele Rohre.


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

Korrekt Jonny. Daher sind 0,7 Liter eigentlich unwahrscheinlich. Schon alleine wie gesagt bei 28m Rohr. Das ist extrem viel und auf 28m 700 ml verteilt? nee^^

Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass der Mora 1,4-1,5 Liter fasst. Wie sonst komm ich auf 2 Liter Gesamt, wo zuvor mit 360iger Radi 1 Liter waren?


----------



## empty (24. September 2010)

Also im Luxx, werden die 0.8L bestätigt.


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

@Gnome: Du kannst meiner Rechnung schon glauben. Da h_tobi den Rohrdurchmesser bestätigt hat, kommen die 800ml schon hin.  

Es sind zwar 28 Meter Rohr, dieses ist allerdings recht dünn, da kann man sich schnell verschätzen.


----------



## Gnome (24. September 2010)

Mh aber woher kommen dann 1,4-1,5 Liter die ich zugefüllt habe? Wo sollen die bitte hin ? Ah stimmt vllt indn AGB, wenn der kReislauf läuft zieht die pumpe ja ordentlich an...mh könnte sein. Ok hast wohl doch Recht mit den 0,8 Litern. Ach ich Idiot hab das Fassungsvolumen im bewegten Zustand angegeben. Würde man den Rechner komplett füllen ohne Bewegung, dann wäre es natürlich weniger


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

In den AGB gehen mit Sicherheit auch 500 bis 600 ml rein. Dann könnte deine Messung schon stimmen. Dazu kommen noch längere Schläuche (nehme ich zumindest an), diese haben auch noch ein gewisses Volumen.


----------



## Gnome (24. September 2010)

mh jo nur zuvor bei laufenden Betrieb 1 Liter und hinterher 2 Liter....und der 360iger Radi wurde ja noch net abgezogen...daher kommen 0,8 Liter mir irgendwie so wenig vor^^


----------

